# tony showime?



## cerberus (Apr 20, 2007)

is anybody familiar with with this bloodline or individual dog?i know somebody here can answer this for me


----------



## rade (Jul 2, 2007)

Do you mean 'PR' TONY'S SHOWTIME, blue female?


----------



## cerberus (Apr 20, 2007)

rade said:


> Do you mean 'PR' TONY'S SHOWTIME, blue female?


that sounds about right,what do you know about her?i was told that she was in my dogs peds,will not know for sure till i get the family tree from the adba


----------



## rade (Jul 2, 2007)

I dont realy know this dog but you can find her pedigree and offspring list here:
http://www.pitbulldatabase.com/


----------

